# تصميم التربينات والضواغط Turbine and Compressor Design



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مايو 2009)

تصميم التربينات والضواغط Turbine and Compressor Design


المرفق عبارة عن ملف باوربوينت عن تصميم التربينات والضواغط . وهو حقيقة جيد شمل ثلاثة مواضيع رئيسية :

تصميم الترينات والضواغط Compressor and Turbine Design 
التبريد Cooling
الحركة الديناميكية Dynamic Surge 
توقف الإنتشار Stall Propagation 
والمرفق مبسط اللغة سهل الإستيعاب ، به تعاريف وشروحات جيدة . 
طبعا باللغة الإنجليزية.

اترككم مع المرفق ، 
والله الموفق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مايو 2009)

مجهود مبارك تشكر عليه .

وتسلم ودمت ذخرا لنا .

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

تقبل جزيل الاعتزاز والتقدير.


البغدادي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مايو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> تصميم التربينات والضواغط turbine and compressor design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تصحيح :
طبعا باللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 مايو 2009)

روعة وقد تم التحميل لك تحياتى


----------



## بُلو (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا وجزااك الله الف خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 مايو 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> روعة وقد تم التحميل لك تحياتى



بعضا مما عندكم مهندس عبدالناصر 
وأنت الأروع. 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم دكتور محمد


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (24 مايو 2009)

ليس هذا التميز بجديد عليك 
جزيت الجنه استاذي العزيز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 مايو 2009)

ابو جندل الشمري قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم دكتور محمد


 
العفو مهندس ابو جندل 
وشكرا مرورك ،،اخي. ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 مايو 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> ليس هذا التميز بجديد عليك
> جزيت الجنه استاذي العزيز


 
الله يبارك فيك مهندس أحمد 
ويدخل السرور إلى قلبك ،
 كما اسعدتني بكلماتك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 مايو 2009)

بُلو قال:


> شكرا وجزااك الله الف خير


 
بارك الله فيك ،
وشكرا مرورك مهندس بلو.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> مجهود مبارك تشكر عليه .
> 
> وتسلم ودمت ذخرا لنا .
> 
> ...


 
اشكر لك مهندس شكري 
المجهود الرائع 
وجزاك الله كل خير 
تقبل تقديري واحترامي.​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 يونيو 2009)

أكثر من رائع ننتظر مشاركاتك دائماً د. محمد


----------



## م.بيتر (29 يونيو 2009)

ليس هذا التميز بجديد عليك 
جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمه


----------



## ahmed morshidy (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يونيو 2009)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> أكثر من رائع ننتظر مشاركاتك دائماً د. محمد


 
شكرا مرورك مهندس عبدالله 
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## احمد عهود (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس احمد من العراق ممكن كتاب انتقال حرارة؟


----------



## Hydra (4 يوليو 2009)

جاري التحميل, بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

hydra قال:


> جاري التحميل, بارك الله فيك



_جزاك الله خير وشكرا مرورك_​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

احمد عهود قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندس احمد من العراق ممكن كتاب انتقال حرارة؟


 
_الأخ المهندس احمد عهود _
_السلام عليكم _
_الرابط به كتاب عن أنتقال الحرارة _

_والرابط هو _
http://fileshunt.com/download.php?id=1511863&q=heat+uberto+ugo&file=heat+transfer.pdf​ 
_وهذا رابط آخر_

http://web.mit.edu/lienhard/www/download-ahtt.shtml​


----------



## misho42442 (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ومجهود رائع وجبار يامهندس


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

misho42442 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ومجهود رائع وجبار يامهندس


 
بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس.....


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يوليو 2009)

م محمد حمدى السيد قال:


> thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 

_You are welcome Eng Mohammed_​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير د.محمد
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير د.محمد
> وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 
_اخي المهندس طه (ايها الرجل)_

_يسعدني مرورك_

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وأحسن مثواك._​


----------



## engr.amin (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا دكتور محمد على الجهود وتقديم المفيد للمهندسين

جزاك الله الخير ورفع درجاتك.


----------



## نايف علي (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أيها المعطاء 

دمت كما تحب 

أطيب المنى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أغسطس 2009)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً أيها المعطاء
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي المهندس نايف 

أمنياتي لك بالتقدم ولجهودك بالإزدهار

وجعل ما نقدمه خالصا لوجهه ونفع بنا وبكم 

ووفقنا لطلب العلم ونشره 

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## م. خالدالدباسي (15 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود مبارك تشكر عليه .

وتسلم ودمت ذخرا لنا .

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

تقبل جزيل الاعتزاز والتقدير.
الدباسي


----------



## maat (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله بكل خير..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 أغسطس 2009)

maat قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله بكل خير..


 
العفو مهندسmaat 
 بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## علي الفاضلي (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## shadow of death (21 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع يا دكتور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

علي الفاضلي قال:


> جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .


 
بارك الله فيك 
وأثابك على دعائك بخيرٍ من ذلك .
مهندس علي الفاضلي

وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

shadow of death قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع يا دكتور


 
العفو مهندس shadow of death
وشكرا على تقريظك. 
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري........وكل عام وانت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

م.بيتر قال:


> ليس هذا التميز بجديد عليك
> جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمه


الله يسعدك م.بيتر ​ 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وبنا ​ 
أشكر لك الكلمات الطيبة.. وفقك الله.​


----------



## اب جقادو (12 نوفمبر 2009)

والله انت للامة وفخر لها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اب جقادو قال:


> والله انت للامة وفخر لها


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس اب جقادو.. واسعدك الله.. 

وهذا ملف تدريبي عن انواع الضواغط..

وفق الله الجميع.​


----------



## defo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من جميل بس كنت اتمنى لوفيه كتب كامله متعلقه بموضوع التصميم


----------



## kareem moh (14 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank u for ur best work


----------



## muhandsa nuha (14 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدااااااااا


----------



## muhandsa nuha (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن المزدوج الحراري لاني بحاجة ماسة اليها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

defo قال:


> موضوع اكثر من جميل بس كنت اتمنى لوفيه كتب كامله متعلقه بموضوع التصميم


 
مشكور اخي الكريم .. موضوع كتاب توليد الطاقة 
ورابطه :
كتاب توليد الطاقة - Power Generation Handbook ‏​ 
به فصل عن التربينات والضواغط..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

muhandsa nuha قال:


> ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن المزدوج الحراري لاني بحاجة ماسة اليها


 
هذا رابط من موسوعة ويكيبيديا 

عن الموضوع .. ارجو ان تدي به مايفيد .. 
وفقك الله مهندسة نهى.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermocouple​


----------



## ماهر الطائي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*تحية*

عاشت ايدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهر الطائي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*تحية عطرة*

عاشت ايدك وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر الطائي قال:


> عاشت ايدك وبارك الله فيك​


 

بارك الله فيك مهندس ماهر ..
وعشت ودمت في حفظ من الله.​


----------



## jouini87 (13 فبراير 2010)

تم التحميل،بارك الله فيك


----------



## م0بشار (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يااستاذ محمد , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك , ودائما الكبار كبار في مساهماتهم وليس بالجديد عليهم, 
دمت بامان الله 0


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2010)

م0بشار قال:


> مشكور يااستاذ محمد , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك , ودائما الكبار كبار في مساهماتهم وليس بالجديد عليهم,
> دمت بامان الله 0


 
العفو والشكر على مرورك .. 
تقبل الله دعواتك وجازاك بمثلها.
كلمات عبقة التي أدخلت السرور إلى قلبي .
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك مهندس بشار.​


----------



## جسر الأمل (13 فبراير 2010)

يعني كل موضوع يكتبه الدكتور محمد عنوانه الرئيسي  * "مميز"*
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المصري 00 (29 مايو 2010)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> مجهود مبارك تشكر عليه .
> 
> وتسلم ودمت ذخرا لنا .
> 
> ...


 والله ما قصرت


----------



## محمد العيار (29 مايو 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششكور وبارك الله بك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2010)

kareem moh قال:


> Thank u for ur best work


 

_You are most welcome _
_eng.Kareem_​


----------



## chatze58 (6 أغسطس 2010)

machkoor


----------



## ahmed malik (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## mezohazoma (4 أغسطس 2011)

*الله يبارك فيك*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم.. بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد باشراحيل والله انجازاتك رائعة بالمنتدى وذات قيمة كبيرة جدا للمهندس العربي .. ولكن اذا سمحتلي د.محمد اريد ان استفسر بخصوص التوربين الغازي.. ممكن توضيح بالتفصيل من حضرتكم عن ظاهرة العصف surge التي تحدث في التوربينات الغازية ..؟؟؟ اسبابها وطرق تجنبها .. والرسومات البيانية الخاصة بها .. وهل يوجد ظاهرايروديناميكية اخرى تحدث في التوربين الغازي؟؟؟ ولماذا يكون شكل كراسي التحميل (الجورنال بيرنك ) لمحور التورباين بيضوية وليست دائرية ؟؟ ... ارجوان اتنور بمعلوماتك وبارك الله فيك مقدما .. ودمت ذخرا لنا


----------



## صالح سعيدان (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جوزيت خيرا" اخي الغالي على الموضوع المميز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم.. بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد باشراحيل والله انجازاتك رائعة بالمنتدى وذات قيمة كبيرة جدا للمهندس العربي .. ولكن اذا سمحتلي د.محمد اريد ان استفسر بخصوص التوربين الغازي.. ممكن توضيح بالتفصيل من حضرتكم عن ظاهرة العصف surge التي تحدث في التوربينات الغازية ..؟؟؟ اسبابها وطرق تجنبها .. والرسومات البيانية الخاصة بها .. وهل يوجد ظاهرايروديناميكية اخرى تحدث في التوربين الغازي؟؟؟ ولماذا يكون شكل كراسي التحميل (الجورنال بيرنك ) لمحور التورباين بيضوية وليست دائرية ؟؟ ... ارجوان اتنور بمعلوماتك وبارك الله فيك مقدما .. ودمت ذخرا لنا


 
وعليكم السلام مهندس intel dell​ 
ظاهرة العصف او الفيضان ( surge ) ​ 
العصف surging في التربينات الغازية يعني ارتفاع الضغط عند نهاية مخرج الضاغط compressor ( كنتيجة لإنخفاض السريان عند مخرج الضاغط ).
عند حدوث ذلك فإن ضغط الضاغط عند نقطة التسليم يزداد كلما نقص او انخفض السريان flow 
حتى يصل إلى حد عدم زيادة الضغط وبالتالي يؤدي إلى انعكاس Reversal إتجاه السريان . هذا الإنعكاس يـُطلق الضغط المفاجئ والمتولد نتيجة إنخفاض السريان . هذا الانعكاس يكون مصاحبا بضجة عالية noise وإهتزازات قوية جدا. يؤثر العصف على كامل التربينة وإذا كان بحجم كبير فقد يتحطم التربين. 
طبعا هناك أجهزة لمعالجة هذه الظاهرة
anti- surging devices (صمامات النزف = bleed valves )​ 
والتي لاتسمح بإنخفاض السريان حتى في السرعات المنخفضة وتحافظ على سريان هواء محدد من الضاغط خلال الأوقات التي تتطلب سريان هواء منخفض
( في التشغيل والإغلاق startup and shutdown ) ​ 
وإليك هذا الرابط ​ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compressor_map​ 
لخريطة ال surge​ 

وهذه بعض الملاحظات على ظاهرة الSurge ​ 
http://www.control.com/thread/1026234198​ 

وهذه ملفات قد تفيدك في استيعاب أكبر للموضوع 

وفقك الله وسددك.​


----------



## المصري 00 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور دكتور محمد علي الرد المختصر المفيد


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا د.محمد وبارك الله فيك .. كوني جديد حديث التخرج واعمل في محطة قدرة غازية فاريد ان اكون مهندسا ناجحا عمليا ونظريا .لذا ارجو ان تتواصل معي دكتور , فلقد اطلعت على مواضيعك جميعها فيما يتعلق بالاسباب التي تؤدي الى انهيار المعدات والملفات المتعلقة في الصيانة وغيرها كثير جدا من الملفات والمواضيع ,الى ان اطلعت البارحة بالصدفة على هذا الملف المتعلق بالتوربينات والضواغط وهو ملف رائع جدا جدا دكتوري العزيز.. لدي بعض الاسئلة العلمية والعملية دكتور ومايتعلق بمجال التصميم للتوربينات الغازية :

اولا : لو اطلعت او شاهدت اي روتور لتوربين غازي ستلاحظ ان المرحلة الاولى من الريش(او المراحل الاولى من الريش مرحلتان او 3 في بعض التصاميم ) لاتحتوي على طوق حديدي (وهو مانسميه air sealعمليا) بينما بقية المراحل بعد المرحلة الاولى او المرحل الاولى تحتوي على طوق حديدي, فما السبب برايك دكتور ؟؟ علما ان بعض الروتورات لاتحتوي على اي طوق حديدي نهائيا.
(حسب اعتقادي دكتور بان المرحلة الاولى تتعرض لضغط وحرارة شديدين فللحفاظ على الريش من الاجهادات يتم تمرير جزء من الغازات من خلال الخلوص الموجود بين الريش والكيس والاستفادة منها في المراحل اللاحقة , حيث ريش المراحل اللاحقة تكون ذات مساحة سطحية اكبر وذلك يتم وضع طوق حديد (او حاصر للغازات ) لضمان الاستفادة من اكبر قدر من الطاقة بعد التمدد الذي حصل للضغط والحرارة في المرحلة الاولى ) هذا حسب اعتقادي دكتور.. 

ثانيا : ريش توجيه الدخول في التوربينة الغازية inlet guide vane هو 64 ريشة ,مالسبب في اختيار هذا العدد؟؟ حيث لايوجد شيء اسمه عشوائي في عالم الهندسة .

ثالثا : ماهو معدن ريش التوربين ؟؟ وهل معدن المرحلة الالولى يختلف عن البقية ؟؟

رابعا : تم رفع الحمل في احد الاحيان في احدى الوحدات بصورة كبيرة وبقيت الوحدة مستقرة ولم نشاهد اية عوارض الا انه بعد فترة وجيزت لوحظ تطاير قطع صغيرة من العادم , فبعد اطفاء الوحدة تم فحص العادم ولوحظ ان هذه القطع تطايرت من المسكتتات الموجودة في اعلى العادم , فالسؤال هو . نحن نعلم انه بزيادة الحمل ترتفع درجة الحرارة ولكن مانوع مادة العادم او مادة المسكتتات بحيث عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة تتكسر ولاتنصهر؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!

خامسا : ماعلاقة ارتفاع العادم بسرعة الصوت ؟؟حيث يختلف الارتفاع باختلاف الوحدات 

سادسا : سرعة روتور التورباين هو 5100 دورة /دقيقة يتم تخفيض السرعة الى 3000 دورة/دقيقة بواسطة مسنن الحمل للحصول على تردد 50 هيرتز .فللحفاظ على روتور التورباين من العصف تكون صمامات الاستنزاف مفتوحة وتغلق بعد سرعة 4850 دورة /دقيقة فالسؤال : هل تتكون موجه صدمة في التورباين عند سرعة معينة ؟؟ حيث حسب اعتقادي ان موجة الصدمة تتكون عندما ماخ =1 لذلك عند سرعة 3000دورة/بالدقيقة لذلك تبقى صمامات الاستنزاف مفتوحة الى يتجاوز التوربين سرعة الصوت اي ماخ > 1 عند سرعة 4000 تقريبا وبعد ذلك يصبح التوربين في مامن من العصف وتغلق صمامات الاستنزاف ..ولكن يوجد جيل من الوحدات تعمل عند سرعة 3000 دورة/دقيقة مباشرة ولايوجد صندوق تخفيض للسرعات ففي هذه الحالة هل تتكون موجة صدمة؟؟؟ متى وكيف ؟؟؟ وماهو دور صمامات الاستنزاف في هذه الحالة ومتى تغلق؟؟

سابعا : ضغط الضاغطة هو يترواح من 7-10 بار وعدد مراحل الضاغطة هو 17 مرحلة ..لماذا هذا العدد بالذات ؟؟ وكيف يتم اختيار عدد المراحل على اساس الضغط المطلوب ؟؟ هل يوجد قانون او نظرية تعتمد على ذلك او انها اختبارات معقدة تجري من قبل الشركة؟؟

ثامنا : ماسبب بيضوية كراسي التحميل للمحاور التي تدور بسرعة عالية كالروتور مثلا؟؟ 

تاسعا : هل توجد ظواهر اخرى ايروديناميكية تحدث في التوربينات الغازية عدا ظاهر العصف؟؟؟

عاشرا: توجد في بعض التوربينات او المحركات النفاثة بعد الضاغط المحوري ضاغط طارد مركزي مالسبب ياترى ؟ مافائدة وجوده؟؟ 

م. يرجى تزويدي باي مخطط او معادلة اوقانون رياضي لاي جواب على هذه الاسئلة ان وجدت .. ارجوا ان لايضيق صدرك د.محمد على هذه الاسئلة ... بارك الله فيك مقدما وانت حر بالاجابة وقتما تشاء .. لكي تعم الفائدة لي وجميع العاملين في التوربينات الغازية في الوطن العربي ... 
تحياتي


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

لا زلت انتظر ردك دكتور. محمد العزيز بخصوص هذه الاسئلة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

د.محمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اتمنى ان تجيبني على هذه الاسئلة فهي ضرورية جدا بالنسبة لي ... بارك الله بك مقدما وعلى كل اعمالك الخيرة


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (3 يناير 2012)

بارك بك يا استاد علي على هذه السئلة وارجو من دكتور محمد الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (4 يناير 2012)

الاستاذ الفاضل باشراحيل 
بارك الله فيك على هذا الملف الحاوي لخلاصة المعلومات الاساسية لعمل المحارك الجوية 
وفقك الله 
شكر الله لك وكل المشاركين في التعليقات


----------



## senuors (4 يناير 2012)

سلمت يمناك

مشكور اخي


----------



## الباتل1 (4 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (8 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (13 يناير 2012)

*شكراً جزيلا دكتور *


----------

